# JFrame aktualisieren ohne es neu zu erzeugen



## BigmasterDenis (30. Apr 2006)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe zwei JFrames. In einem sind ein paar Buttons und im anderen ist ein Quadrat, erzeugt von der paint(). Nun soll man mit den Buttons dieses Quadrat steuern können, sprich dass es seine Position ändert und durch das Fenster läuft.

Leider habe ich es bisher nicht hinbekommen das Quadrat zu aktualisieren ohne dass ich das JFrame neu erzeugen muss.  Dabei ist mein Quadrat von Canvas abgeleitet und besitzt eine paint methode. Schließlich übergebe ich das Canvas der Klasse mit dem JFrame. So ergeben sich 10 Fenster, wenn das Quadrat 10 Schritte gewandert ist   .

Hat jemand einen Tipp wie man das Canvas ins JFrame einbindet ohne das JFrame immer komplett neu erzeugen zu müssen?


thanx4help


----------



## SebiB90 (30. Apr 2006)

ruf einfach repaint und/oder (re)validate() auf um neu zu zeichnen


----------

